# Miles per gallon



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

About how many miles per gallon should I get out of a 35 hp two cylinder Evinrude? I think it's a '79 model.
I know there are a lot of factors involved, but let's assume a 16 ft aluminum boat and two adults at 3/4 throttle.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 1, 2010)

thad. said:


> About how many miles per gallon should I get out of a 35 hp two cylinder Evinrude? I think it's a '79 model.
> I know there are a lot of factors involved, but let's assume a 16 ft aluminum boat and two adults at 3/4 throttle.



I have a '88 30hp on my boat, but I never really paid close attention to fuel usage, so that should
be a good indication.
I think the general rule is 10% of the rated hp = gallons/hour used @WOT, so a 35hp will burn 3.5 gallons/hour at WOT.
So a 6 gallon tank a gas is plenty for me. I only usually carry 3-4 gallons for a trip
to avoid having fuel sit too long.


----------



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

3.5 gallons per hour or per mile?
Big difference.
:shock:


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 1, 2010)

thad. said:


> 3.5 gallons per hour or per mile?
> Big difference.
> :shock:



sorry, I meant 3.5 gallons/hour at WOT.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 1, 2010)

there is a huge difference in mileage when using 3/4 throttle.


----------



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

gotmuddy said:


> there is a huge difference in mileage when using 3/4 throttle.



How much?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 15 hp & 20 hp & both get about 7 to 8 mpg.I bet your motor will get about the same.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 1, 2010)

Does it seem to be using a lot fuel?


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 1, 2010)

Aircraft measures fuel usage by GPH (Gallons Per Hour)...now thats a lot of fuel.....

Outdoosman.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

Does 3/4 throttle suck more juice than WOT? I run mine 3/4 alot. 40 HP Merc 3 cyl. Does about 24 mph @ 3/4T and it's right under the beginning of the power band and riding along nicely on plane, I thought I was saving fuel like that and taking it easy on the motor at the same time. I'd like to hear thoughts on this if you have them... :?


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a 2005 Yamaha 225 hpdi one of the better motors on gas according to bass and walleye boat magazine
if i run WOT i get about 4.5mpg I will be running above 75mph
If i run the boat in the mid 50's about 4400rpms i can squeeze a whopping 5.9mpg and it does put less stress on the motor


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a big difference, like about 30%. :shock:


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2010)

89Suburban said:


> That's a big difference, like about 30%. :shock:


yes it is... my motor only has around 10 hours at wot on it. I try to keep my costs down as much as i can i can cruise all day at 50mph no matter how rough the water gets It get a bit hairy when i push the speed in 3 ft rollers


----------



## thad. (Dec 1, 2010)

jasper60103 said:


> Does it seem to be using a lot fuel?



I haven't run that much fuel through it yet. I did one test run in a lake and one fishing trip but didn't have far to run to fish.
Before I take it to Delacroix I need to know what kind of mileage I'm gonna get. I can do 25 at WOT so that would be about 7mpg on paper. 

At some point I'll do some testing to figure out exactly what it's getting. I just didn't know what I should expect.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a '84 115 and it only gets about 4-5 at WOT and at 3/4 I can get about 6-7. Check it and see where you get the best fuel/speed and power combination at.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 1, 2010)

thad. said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it seem to be using a lot fuel?
> ...



No problem. Sounds like a big trip. Maybe take along a spare tank of gas just in case.
Btw, the wife's folks aren't too far from you, in McComb. Small world. Have fun!


----------

